# Are the transfers sold @ proworldinc.com good ones and long lasting?



## tjones50 (Jul 30, 2009)

Are the transfers sold @ proworldinc.com good ones and long lasting?


----------



## etgser (Feb 19, 2009)

*Re: transfers*

i am wondering also??


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

Yes, they are high quality plastisol transfers. Many of them from the top name transfer makers and designers.


----------



## sjidohair (Apr 9, 2008)

Yes,, I have used these alot and they are always awesome,,, and last longer than the shirt in my expierence.
MMM


----------



## tjones50 (Jul 30, 2009)

Thanks guys so much!!!!!


----------



## etgser (Feb 19, 2009)

i will be ordering some this week


----------



## sjidohair (Apr 9, 2008)

Make sure and pay attention to hot peel. cold peel, puff,, 
for lights or dark shirts,, 
have fun,, 
MMM


----------



## etgser (Feb 19, 2009)

hot peel just means peel off when hot correct?? and vise versa?


----------



## sjidohair (Apr 9, 2008)

hot peel, yes peel hot
cold peel , peel cold, most glitter and such are cold peel
The directions will be on the packages you purchase, dont throw those away,, it also will say the time and heat setting,, 

MMM


----------



## baddjun1 (Aug 5, 2009)

That's where I get all my stock transfers from. They have the widest selections and the best prices I've seen compared to all the rest. Order more than $100 worth and get free shipping.


----------



## tjones50 (Jul 30, 2009)

Thanks guys,
For all the info...That will be very helpful in the long run.
@ etgser let me know the status on ur order.
Let you guys know when i do my 1st shirt..Yaayyy


----------



## etgser (Feb 19, 2009)

can i just order online?? it says something about being a reseller???? will it let me order or do i need to do something special?


----------



## baddjun1 (Aug 5, 2009)

You can order online. Obtain a customer number to make reordering easy and you can also track your order til delivery.


----------



## etgser (Feb 19, 2009)

i ordered today ..look forward to getting the transfers asap so i can give feedback


----------



## etgser (Feb 19, 2009)

great transfers look great on shirts will order some more tonight


----------



## georgiaCPST (Nov 8, 2009)

I have a question about these also. Are they the real deal? Like the ones on Etsy? If so, that's a slammin' good deal!


----------



## Artsplace-CBR (Feb 22, 2007)

They have great products, I just never had any luck with the puff transfers from anywhere.
It must be my fault because others seem to be able to press them


----------



## georgiaCPST (Nov 8, 2009)

Okay, I think I'm safe then, because I bought rhinestone transfers and one or two graphic looking ones. I can't wait to get them!


----------



## gregw (Nov 17, 2008)

I also use them. They buy from places like Artbrand, X-it to name a few, except you can buy them the piece instead of dozens.


----------



## georgiaCPST (Nov 8, 2009)

Greg, where do you buy your shirts from? I have a custom monogramed shirt I bought off eBay for my daughter and it's a fabulous quality shirt, Monag, I believe. I don't know if I can order from there or not, I looked at their website, but the prices are pretty high.


----------

